# MCAT Study Schedule 2013-2014



## Prince MD Khan (Dec 3, 2012)

Assalamoalikum fellas.InshALLAH, I will be starting a study schedule from tommorow on my following fb pages..
1-MCAT Preparation 2013 
2-EMCAT Preparation Cafe 

Remember Few things:
>We will not follow UHS syllabus as there are chances that syllabus will be changed this year or there may not be any syllabus.
>We will prepare from NUST perspective as Well as all other universities.
>Both MCAT & ECAT students can be part of this study schedule.
>You must make a time table of your daily routine and paste it at the place where you study.


Study Pattern: (By Admins)
You will be given you work for the day. You
will have to go through it and write down
those points which you were not able to
understand.If any kind of related question pop
up in your mind then write down that too.
Post those points & questions before 5:00
pm.From 5:00 pm to 8:00 pm we will try to
help you,clearify your point & give answers to
your questions.From 8:00 pm to 9:00 pm
there will be a short test.


Sent from my Sony LT22i using Tapatalk


----------



## Feline (Jan 14, 2014)

hi..i know this has nothing to do with the current thread..but i'm not sure about "how to make a new thread" It was easy in the introductions, but now i'm lost. Basically my question is "Can anyone please tell me where i could get the FSC syllabus from?" I cant find it online.. Thank you in advance ^_^


----------



## rosequartz (Jul 24, 2012)

Feline said:


> hi..i know this has nothing to do with the current thread..but i'm not sure about "how to make a new thread" It was easy in the introductions, but now i'm lost. Basically my question is "Can anyone please tell me where i could get the FSC syllabus from?" I cant find it online.. Thank you in advance ^_^


Hi, 
You can start a thread by clicking the 'Post a thread' red tab present above the forum name on the top left corner. (In threads, it's replaced by 'Reply to thread'). And, the FSc syllabus includes all the FSc books. For the MCAT, you need to follow the UHS MCAT syllabus available here. But, I'm not sure if the syllabus is going to be the same or changed for us this year. Only time will tell. Till then, the best bet is to stick to this one. Hope this helps. 

- - - Updated - - -

Oh and welcome to Medstudentz!  
Pretty soon you'll find this community to be real helpful! :thumbsup:


----------



## Feline (Jan 14, 2014)

Thanks Rosequartz! it does help..Can you please also tell me how many books we have for fsc? I have like 4 books..& the only one i know that is for fsc is the "punjab textbook board" by prof.dr.a.r Shakoori (& various other authors)...2 others are ILMI intermediate textbooks..the last one is called "A textbook of biology 11" by dr Sarwat Jawaid. Its the same for physics & chemistry. I had really appreciate it if you could tell me which books i'm supposed to be studying from..Thanks again! yea! i hope so : )


----------



## maryyum (Aug 19, 2013)




----------



## rosequartz (Jul 24, 2012)

Feline said:


> Thanks Rosequartz! it does help..Can you please also tell me how many books we have for fsc? I have like 4 books..& the only one i know that is for fsc is the "punjab textbook board" by prof.dr.a.r Shakoori (& various other authors)...2 others are ILMI intermediate textbooks..the last one is called "A textbook of biology 11" by dr Sarwat Jawaid. Its the same for physics & chemistry. I had really appreciate it if you could tell me which books i'm supposed to be studying from..Thanks again! yea! i hope so : )


No problem.  You should have six Punjab textbook board books of Biology (Class 11 & 12), Chemistry (Class 11 &12), Physics (Class 11 & 12). You can see what these books look like here (Click 'Class 11' & 'Class 12'). Some seniors suggested to read English Book 1 (class 11), book 2 (class 12) and Mr. Chips (class 12) because lines from these texts come as MCQs too. So basically, we're supposed to study the UHS syllabus topics from these books. I'm working on this right now. I'll let you know which chapters to study. But, its better if you can study all the books because some out of syllabus questions were asked in MCAT 2013 and you have time too. And I'm myself unclear about which other books we need to study because everyone recommends something different.:thumbsdown: Sticking to these one's now  

You definitely will!


----------



## Feline (Jan 14, 2014)

Thank you so very much Rosequartz for your very helpful & detailed answer! I dont have any questions left except wht UHS is..  umm..yea..i know silly question..but i really am ignorant about what it is..no matter..i'll read up on it. yea.. plz let me know about the chapters.. oh & thanks for the extra info about english too!

Lol ^_^ 

I agree : D


----------



## rosequartz (Jul 24, 2012)

Pleasure.  

UHS is University of Health Sciences, Lahore that conducts the Medical College Admission Test (MCAT). 
This test is a prerequisite for applying to public and private medical colleges of Punjab. 

Sure, will keep you posted.


----------

